

Lisp machine implemented on a Xilinx Spartan 3 FPGA - coderdude
http://www.aviduratas.de/lisp/lispmfpga/

======
rbanffy
That's sweet.

One of the reasons I want to set aside the time to learn some HDLs is to bring
back machines like the Alto, the Lilith and the LMI and Symbolics Lisp
machines.

~~~
joshu
Are there enough details about the machines available to reimplement them?

~~~
rbanffy
There are a couple software emulators that can run the original software, so,
I assume, there is enough data to implement them.

I never succeeded running the Alto emulator I have (Altogether)

------
d_c
haha, the image says: probably nobody (no pig) is watching, again. - the
little pig says: great

~~~
steve19
I don't get the joke. Can you please explain it.

